# Not too bright - AGR emailed a free Boston metropolitan lounge pass to me



## bratkinson (Aug 14, 2019)

I got an email earlier today indicating I have a complimentary access 'coupon' to the Boston Metropolitan Lounge from now through November 15.

Apparently, the AGR computer programmer in charge of sending emails failed to add code to check my current AGR status. I already have unlimited access to all Amtrak lounges & clubs.

I'd offer the pass to anyone, except it has my name and AGR # preprinted on it and it's the body of an email, not a regular 'coupon' in my account.

Even worse, I just got the automatic response indicating that the 'reply to' information portion of the email that I replied to does not accept replies. And it's the most explicit email return address I've ever received! 

The whiz kids at Amtrak these days never cease to amaze me.

edit: to add more loss of Amtrak credibility, I forgot that when emailing them using the 'contact us' option at the bottom of the Amtrak or AGR screens, one must be *signed out* from the web site and fill in name, AGR number, etc. Only when signed out does the screen give any confirmation of 'message sent' and the body of the email as well as all other fields are blanked out. If I wasn't such a train nut, I'd be done with them!


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 15, 2019)

I just got one also. Are United Lounge cards still usable to get into amtrak lounges? I have a lifetime membership in United clubs.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Aug 15, 2019)

I got one, too, but I am not complaining. Amtrak has done worse things than send an extra free coupon that isn't needed!

I saw pictures of the new lounge décor, and it looks lovely. Is it still nice, or did they do a bait and switch like in PHL, where they made it nice, then almost immediately destroyed it?

I'm hoping to see it sometime this fall.


----------



## jis (Aug 15, 2019)

me_little_me said:


> I just got one also. Are United Lounge cards still usable to get into amtrak lounges? I have a lifetime membership in United clubs.


If you present a United Club Card you will get admission to any Amtrak Metropolitan Lounge or Club Acela according to Amtrak's Lounge Information page. You will not get admission to other Amtrak Sleeper lounges without a Sleeper/BC ticket.


----------



## tim49424 (Aug 23, 2019)

I got one too. I won’t be using it as I’m not headed to Boston before it expires.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 23, 2019)

I got one, too. I'm Select Executive. Uh...wow.


----------



## City of Miami (Sep 19, 2019)

I got the offer several weeks ago and it so happens I will be in BOS within the dates specified, 8:40 departure for a Long ride to CVS. Since it's a Sat I must change trains at NYP from NER to Crescent.


----------



## Rasputin (Sep 19, 2019)

I think this is a special promotion designed to draw attention to the improvements at the Boston lounge and I assume it may have been sent to all guest rewards members.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 19, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> I think this is a special promotion designed to draw attention to the improvements at the Boston lounge and I assume it may have been sent to all guest rewards members.


I didnt get it!


----------



## Rasputin (Sep 20, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> I didnt get it!


Sorry I guess my assumption was wrong. I do use the Boston lounge once or twice a year. Maybe that was why I got it. Or perhaps it was only sent to those who live a charmed life.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 20, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Sorry I guess my assumption was wrong. I do use the Boston lounge once or twice a year. Maybe that was why I got it. Or perhaps it was only sent to those who live a charmed life.


Yep, we out here in Flyover Country dont get any Breaks as Rodney Dangerfield used to say!


----------



## pennyk (Sep 20, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> I didnt get it!


I did not get it either


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 20, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I did not get it either


Penny,
You may be an admin on this site but to Amtrak, you are just another anonymous nobody.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 21, 2019)

Considering how much I use the Route 128 Train station, I'm surprised that AGR didn't send me on of these coupons trying to entice me to use South Station.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 22, 2019)

I mean, there are a lot of conditions that come to mind for inviting people to the lounge, but you'd have thought they would have at least worked up a rephrased email for S+/SE members (who get automatic lounge access) and let us use it for a friend. Comping us temporary access to an in-house lounge is rather a nothing-burger.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 23, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Sorry I guess my assumption was wrong. I do use the Boston lounge once or twice a year. Maybe that was why I got it. Or perhaps it was only sent to those who live a charmed life.


I use the Boston lounge once or twice a year, and I didn't get this email.


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 2, 2019)

Apparently, the 'no so smart' folks are still at it at Amtrak. Last week, I got a new AGR card, the one with the 40K point bonus. This week, I got a printed (thin cardboard) 'Single-Visit Station Lounge Pass', which is hereby available to the first to PM me with their name and address so I can mail it to them. The postage is on me.


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 2, 2019)

The lounge pass has been claimed.


----------

